# Adding mini to roamio with Frontier fios triple play



## Ismelllikepoop (Dec 7, 2017)

have frontier triple play fios with the frontier moca adapter at the router. Have the roamio hooked up with cable card. We have no hard wire, everything is wireless. The minis are in rooms hooked up via COAX since there is no hard wire Ethernet. How do I hook everything up? I got a TiVo bridge to hook up at the roamio since I don’t have the version with a bridge. It won’t connect to TiVo services via Ethernet. Without the bridge hooked up there is no option for Moca. Not sure what I need to do short of renting more frontier cable boxes.


----------



## david.nicksic (Jan 31, 2016)

Ismelllikepoop said:


> have frontier triple play fios with the frontier moca adapter at the router. Have the roamio hooked up with cable card. We have no hard wire, everything is wireless. The minis are in rooms hooked up via rca since there is no hard wire Ethernet. How do I hook everything up? I got a TiVo bridge to hook up at the roamio since I don't have the version with a bridge. It won't connect to TiVo services via Ethernet. Without the bridge hooked up there is no option for Moca. Not sure what I need to do short of renting more frontier cable boxes.


In a similar install with Comcast I had to do away with the Comcast MOCA services in order to make the TIVO MOCA work. I tried playing with some different MOCA settings but I never found a configuration that allowed them to coexist.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Ismelllikepoop said:


> have frontier triple play fios with the frontier moca adapter at the router. Have the roamio hooked up with cable card. We have no hard wire, everything is wireless. The minis are in rooms hooked up via rca since there is no hard wire Ethernet. How do I hook everything up? I got a TiVo bridge to hook up at the roamio since I don't have the version with a bridge. It won't connect to TiVo services via Ethernet. Without the bridge hooked up there is no option for Moca. Not sure what I need to do short of renting more frontier cable boxes.


If you have a common/shared coax setup including where the minis are located, this should not be too difficult. If you are using one of the Fios G1100 or Arris NVG468MQ routers, you already have MoCA LAN on your system and should be able to connect your minis via MoCA. If you have a stand alone MoCA adapter from Frontier, and you are getting Internet via coax, the only one I have seen is for use on the MoCA WAN side only, you would still need either one of the routers mentioned above or another separate/standard LAN side MoCA adapter to connect to the Roamio and possibly one nearby your router.
If you are using your own router without builtin MoCA, then you would need to use another MoCA adapter near the Roamio unless you can get Ethernet from the router to it.


----------



## Ismelllikepoop (Dec 7, 2017)

have the arris 468 with eero set up in bridge mode. figured it already has the moca set up but the tivo doesn’t seem to recognize it. i have the roamio without moca built in, i thought it didn’t matter since the arris already has a moca set up but bought a tivo bridge anyways to see and it doesn’t do anything. ended up moving an eero to connect the tivo to ethernet. would prefer to figure out moca since i wouldn’t have to have bridges next to each mini. thanks


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ismelllikepoop said:


> have the arris 468 with eero set up in bridge mode.


The 468 should provide your MoCA LAN, per its data sheet:

_The NVG468MQ Gateway provides a MoCA 2.0 LAN interface to connect with Set-tops and other MoCA compatible devices at speeds up to 600Mbps._​
... assuming you're using the 468 as your main gateway, and have the eero in bridge mode.

Have you checked whether MoCA is enabled via the 468's UI? Is the 468 connected to your coax plant? How is your 468 physically connected?

A simple test would be to use a 2-way splitter at the 468, temporarily, to connect both the gateway and your TiVo Bridge. With this simple setup the TiVo Bridge's coax/MoCA status LED should light-up if/when it establishes a MoCA connection with the 468. (You could then connect a laptop to the TiVo Bridge if you wanted to verify networking.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ismelllikepoop said:


> have the roamio without moca built in, i thought it didn't matter since the arris already has a moca set up but bought a tivo bridge anyways to see and it doesn't do anything.


Good thing you bought the TiVo Bridge, since, as @fcfc2 pointed-out, with your 468 establishing your MoCA LAN on your coax plant, you'll still need the TiVo Bridge at your 4-tuner Roamio location to provide the DVR with its wired network connection.

You'll need to use a 2-way splitter to connect both the Roamio and TiVo Bridge to the coax wall outlet, and then connect the Roamio to the bridge's Ethernet port*. The TiVo Bridge should automatically establish its MoCA connection, and the Roamio would be configured for an Ethernet connection (since that's how it's connected).

* You can optionally use a network switch at the Roamio location if you have multiple devices that would benefit from a wired Ethernet connection. You'd then connect the TiVo Bridge, Roamio and these other devices to the switch, rather than using the direct Ethernet connection between the bridge and Roamio.

p.s. The above assumes the basic MoCA functionality of the 468 and TiVo Bridge were proven per the previous post's test.


----------



## Ismelllikepoop (Dec 7, 2017)

internet is from coax to the 468. logging in to the router says moca is enabled. i have a two way moca compatible splitter to the roamio and to the tivo bridge with ethernet going to the roamio. it fails when attempting ethernet connection for tivo update, but both lights on the bridge are green. tried multiple cables in case one was defective. sadly don’t have any computers with LAN ports anymore to test.


----------



## Ismelllikepoop (Dec 7, 2017)

thanks for your guys help


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You've configured the Roamio for an Ethernet connection, via its Network Settings screen? What does the Roamio report for network status?


----------



## Ismelllikepoop (Dec 7, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> You've configured the Roamio for an Ethernet connection, via its Network Settings screen? What does the Roamio report for network status?


it fails


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ismelllikepoop said:


> it fails


Since you're trying to work through a networking issue, is there any way that you can temporarily set the Roamio up with a direct Ethernet connection to the router, to verify there's not some other internal issue with the Roamio?

e.g. Long Cat5/6 cable strung between rooms? Temporarily moving the gateway to the Roamio location? Or temp moving the Roamio to the gateway location, possibly only connecting the network and video connections in order to evaluate network connectivity?


----------



## Ismelllikepoop (Dec 7, 2017)

i ended up using one of the Eero bridges to connect to the roamio via ethernet. works fine that way just kind of clunky with each tivo mini with a bridge to use ethernet instead of just hooked up via coaxial.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ismelllikepoop said:


> i have a two way moca compatible splitter to the roamio and to the tivo bridge with ethernet going to the roamio. it fails when attempting ethernet connection for tivo update, but *both lights on the bridge are green.*


While trying to get the Roamio's TiVo Bridge working, I recommend powering down the Minis and any other MoCA devices aside from the main Arris 468 gateway.

You say the status lights on the Roamio's TiVo Bridge are both lit, so I'm wondering what MoCA device it might be connecting to if the Roamio is unable to establish a connection to the router.

p.s. As an afterthought, is the Roamio configured to obtain its IP address via DHCP or is it manually configured?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ismelllikepoop said:


> have frontier triple play fios with the *frontier moca adapter at the router*.





Ismelllikepoop said:


> i ended up using one of the Eero bridges to connect to the roamio via ethernet. works fine that way just kind of clunky *with each tivo mini with a bridge* to use ethernet instead of just hooked up via coaxial.


I gotta say, I'm having a hard time figuring out what actual equipment you have and how you have it connected. The above statement makes it sound like you have a MoCA adapter at each Mini location, plus some other extraneous "Frontier MoCA adapter at the router."

MoCA will be preferable to wireless, so I strongly recommend taking a step back and producing a diagram, however rough, of your TiVo and networking gear, and how it all connects via coax and Ethernet.

How many Minis are you looking to connect, and does each Mini location have a connected coax outlet?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ismelllikepoop said:


> The minis are in rooms *hooked up via rca* since there is no hard wire Ethernet.


By "rca," above, did you mean coaxial cable (coax)?


----------



## Ismelllikepoop (Dec 7, 2017)

meant coax. what the initial install was receiving frontier internet via coaxial to the arris router/moca. the wifi signal from the arris is disabled, and i have it connected directly to one eero in bridge mode for an eero mesh setup. in the bedroom i hooked up the coaxial line to a two way splitter, one going to the roamio and the other to the tivo bridge then ethernet cable to the tivo. both lights are green. the tivo doesn’t even give me the option to enable moca and it fails to connect via ethernet at all. the minis are in other rooms hooked up via coax.

since i could not get this to work i disconnected the tivo bridge and just hooked up the roamio and minis via ethernet with wifi bridges. it has been working all day with a few skips every once in a while but like you said i’d rather have moca than wifi.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Still need to read your latest post, but based on my interpretation of what you've said prior, your setup should be similar to the following diagram (with the ONT off page)...






​


----------



## Ismelllikepoop (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Got your diagram; will review.

In the meantime, would it be possible for you to try testing a Mini MoCA connection using the following temporary setup, with the Mini connected via a 2-way splitter parallel to the Arris (MoCA) gateway?







​You'd just need a video connection (not audio), so even a basic computer monitor with an HDMI connection would work.

Again, the above test would best be performed with any other MoCA devices powered-off (meaning the TiVo Bridge and any other Minis).

p.s. The test result you'd be looking for is just configuring the Mini for a MoCA connection and being able to connect to the TiVo service. Accessing the host DVR would be dependent on the DVR being networked, and could be affected by its wireless connection.


----------



## Ismelllikepoop (Dec 7, 2017)

wouldn’t that essentially be the same as disconnecting the roamio and leaving the mini hooked up just to the coax in the room it’s in? when i had it connected before the mini would time out and say issue with moca network. will give this stuff a try this weekend, really appreciate your time in helping out.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ismelllikepoop said:


> wouldn't that essentially be the same as disconnecting the roamio and leaving the mini hooked up just to the coax in the room it's in?


Not exactly the same thing, since often the problem with MoCA is the coax and the connecting components between the MoCA nodes. The above test attempts to simplify the connection, in order to verify basic MoCA functionality of the gateway, primarily, but also to demo a successful Mini MoCA connection. If the simple test above doesn't work for connecting a Mini, the MoCA LAN functionality of the gateway is suspect.

Speaking of the gateway, I haven't seen that MEB1100 before, but found a great description from @fcfc2 over on another of his haunts, the DSLReports forums, here:

_Regarding the MoCA WAN issue, the latest Fios Router Arris NVG468MQ comes with a separate MoCA adapter, the Arris MEB1100, which appears to be used exclusively to convert the ONT coax MoCA WAN to the router's Ethernet WAN port on the router. But if that is the case, there is absolutely no reason that Arris MEB1100 could not be used with any brand of router. What possible speed tiers it would support is unknown but it appears that there is a current MoCA WAN adapter out there.

I did a quick google search on the Arris MEB1100 but I couldn't find any decent information or specs to see which MoCA standard it supports or much of anything. _​
Absent any additional documentation, though, I'm a bit baffled as to the purpose of the USB cable between the MEB1100 and the Arris 468.

Your diagram looks OK, otherwise, aside from the Minis and their associated coax connections being missing. Also, I'm curious as to the specs of the splitters in use; can you provide model numbers for the splitters?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> While trying to get the Roamio's TiVo Bridge working, I recommend powering down the Minis and any other MoCA devices aside from the main Arris 468 gateway.


Now that I understand the MEB1100's purpose, please exclude it from my above directive to power down other MoCA devices during testing.



Ismelllikepoop said:


> the tivo doesn't even give me the option to enable moca and it fails to connect via ethernet at all.


FYI... When using the TiVo Bridge MoCA adapter to supply the Roamio with a network connection, the Roamio will be connected to the adapter via Ethernet, and so the Roamio would be configured for an Ethernet network connection.

The 4-tuner Roamios won't have any MoCA options in the Network Settings dialog because they lack any MoCA functionality, and are only capable of Ethernet or Wi-Fi. Which is why a MoCA adapter is needed when Ethernet is not available.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Any chance you have a "PoE" MoCA filter installed somewhere in your setup?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Here are a couple additional tests to verify the TiVo Bridge functionality (with the previous test labeled "test 1a")...



















​Tests 1a & 1b test both the MoCA LAN functionality of the gateway and the connected MoCA client device (Mini in 1a, TiVo Bridge in 1b), while Test 2 is intended as a simple test of the TiVo Bridge's MoCA functionality without requiring any splitting of the coax.

edit: p.s. The above test scenarios fail to show the necessary MEB1100 connections, which must be maintained to ensure Internet connectivity to the router.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

The USB port on the MEB1100 is how it is powered. A common connection nearby the Arris 468 and appears to be designed to use it's USB to power it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ismelllikepoop said:


> View attachment 31923


Your diagram generally looks OK, so the issue would seem to be internal to the Arris 468 (which the above tests will hopefully confirm or negate) or on the coax between the 468 and your device locations.

Here's an updated diagram depicting my current understanding of your targeted setup, including the MEB1100 and the main eero base station per your diagram.







​Out of curiosity, if/when you have MoCA functioning properly (fingers crossed), do you plan on locating an eero client (beacon) device at the Roamio location to provide wireless coverage? (Rather than *needing* the eero device, as you do presently, as a wireless bridge to provide the Roamio with a reliable wireless connection.) edit: Oh, also, what eero devices do you have to work with, an eero and multiple beacons, or multiple eero gateways?


----------



## Craig Barnes (Dec 19, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Your diagram generally looks OK, so the issue would seem to be internal to the Arris 468 (which the above tests will hopefully confirm or negate) or on the coax between the 468 and your device locations.
> 
> Here's an updated diagram depicting my current understanding of your targeted setup, including the MEB1100 and the main eero base station per your diagram.
> 
> ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

???


----------



## Craig Barnes (Dec 19, 2017)

This question is about a new setup........................Please I'm sorry if this has been covered, but I can't seem to find it.
I am setting up a new construction home as follows:
Fios in bound....... at the point inside the house P.O.E. filter then to a 2 way splitter...........one side to 8way MoCA splitter the other to TIVO BRIDGE. FROM THE BRIDGE TO SPITTER one out to Fios router/modem the rest to cable to rooms......................sorry I'm going to take a picture I continue to get dropped v87 at all the minis after 10-20 mins of viewing then reset. The roamio plus works fine all the time.........the system is setup as client MoCA.........just seems to be weak signal all the time
I will get back after I look at the picture to refresh my mind on the setup that I have changed at least 10 times.
Unless someone has the right way to set this up.......................modem has only the one coax in or out


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

(nothing wrong with starting a new thread for a new problem)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

That looks like a MI424-WR, so it should be establishing your MoCA LAN -- so the TiVo Bridge shouldn't be needed.

edit: p.s. That is, depending on how the TiVo Bridge is being connected, and for what purpose it's intended. It just shouldn't be needed for establishing the MoCA network.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Craig Barnes said:


> Fios in bound....... at the point inside the house P.O.E. filter then to a 2 way splitter...........one side to 8way MoCA splitter the other to TIVO BRIDGE. *FROM THE BRIDGE TO SPITTER* one out to Fios router/modem the rest to cable to rooms


This doesn't make sense given the TiVo Bridge has a single coax port.

And, yeah, a picture (and/or a diagram) would be helpful.

You may also want to check/report the MoCA stats for your Minis. (see the Network Status screen)


----------



## Craig Barnes (Dec 19, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> That looks like a MI424-WR, so it should be establishing your MoCA LAN -- so the TiVo Bridge shouldn't be needed.


I am not at home...so I can't speak to my setup, but I had a Moca setup working but it would NOT stay connected to the network/signal. 
I have reached out to Tivo support nearly 20 times and they try but can't seem to get it right for me.............I will try tomorrow to take some shots of the setup I have and post tomorrow.
Everything works for a while then states lost signal and sort of resets it self then you go back into your show................
I do have the means to hard wire each Mini to LAN don't know if that is a better way to work around.
I know Roamio plus has built in MoCA but they Tivo said to go with Bridge............once you see my mess of wires you might understand why am having so much trouble.
I guess my problem is that I think that the MoCA is/needs interent and I don't understand how it gets there with one coax to modem. 
Should I move the P.O.E. to outside where the cable comes in.
It's all in a cabinet downstairs in a closet..........then I have to feed out the cable to all the rooms .............it's just a mess


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Craig Barnes said:


> I am not at home...so I can't speak to my setup, but I had a Moca setup working but it would NOT stay connected to the network/signal.
> I have reached out to Tivo support nearly 20 times and they try but can't seem to get it right for me.............I will try tomorrow to take some shots of the setup I have and post tomorrow.
> Everything works for a while then states lost signal and sort of resets it self then you go back into your show................
> I do have the means to hard wire each Mini to LAN don't know if that is a better way to work around.
> ...


From what I can glean of your description, it sounds like you don't need to have that initial 2 way at all and neither should you need to have the Tivo MoCA adapter. The POE is ok, but ideally, it would be placed on the input of the 8 way splitter, this would save a few dB being wasted on the initial 2 way. 
You do not have a traditional "modem" with Fios, that ONT, Optical Network Terminal, that the coax, Ethernet and phone lines come from serves the function of the cable modem. The Fios router is only a router with MoCA capability which includes MoCA WAN, your internet, and MoCA LAN for your local network which is why the Tivo bridge/MoCA adapter is not needed.
If you are not using all of the coax runs, i.e., all 8, can you get by with 4 or 6, if so swapping your main splitter for one with less ports will also get you a stronger signal.
If using a MoCA filter and all of your connections go through that 8 way the input of that splitter is the best location for the filter.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Craig Barnes said:


> Should I move the P.O.E. to outside where the cable comes in.


FiOS doesn't need a P.O.E. filter and my installer said to remove it (had Comcast previously).


----------



## Craig Barnes (Dec 19, 2017)

This is a link to my current setup. I will try and add photos as well


----------



## Craig Barnes (Dec 19, 2017)

So this is some pictures of my setup................I guess I really need to know what is the right way to set this up................ P.O.E. (yes/No), Bridge (Yes/No), Splitter (Yes/No)
I can reconfigure my tivo box back too MoCA and re do the setup...............but the way it goes together is where I'm having the problem.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

It would probably be worthwhile to stand back and take a picture that encompasses the whole setup. Maybe from a few angles, straight-on, left and right 45 degree-ish.


----------



## Craig Barnes (Dec 19, 2017)

Yea.......................looks like a mess. The video is pretty straight forward:
Cable in
P.O.E. filter
2 way splitter
1 cable to 8 port splitter 
other to Tivo bridge
From splitter one out bound cable to Fios modem/router
the other cables to different parts of the house.
I'll try late today if I can get by the house...............Thanks


----------



## BrandonS (Jan 7, 2018)

Good evening! Did the OP ever get the Mini's to connect via MoCa with the Arris NVG468MQ? I am having trouble with this as well. My Mini's were all working perfectly with the Verizon G1100 router but it died and Frontier replaced it with the Arris router (Mini's haven't been able to establish a MoCa connection since then). Thanks for any input!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Heh, looks like we haven't heard back from the OP (@Ismelllikepoop) or @Craig Barnes since each of their pre-Xmas "I'll give it a try" posts.


----------



## BrandonS (Jan 7, 2018)

I asked Frontier if they could ship me a G1100 router because of MoCa device connection issues with the Arris and they agreed. I should have the G1100 by the end of the week which will hopefully have me back up and running. I don't know why the Arris router isn't working but it has been frustrating to say the least.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BrandonS said:


> I asked Frontier if they could ship me a G1100 router because of MoCa device connection issues with the Arris and they agreed. I should have the G1100 by the end of the week which will hopefully have me back up and running. I don't know why the Arris router isn't working but it has been frustrating to say the least.


Well that takes care of trying to fix the Minis, then. (If troubleshooting the Minis, as one approach, I'd recommend powering-down all your TiVo boxes, MoCA devices and network gear; and then bringing the gateway back online first, followed by any network switches and MoCA devices, and then finally TiVo boxes. Power cycling in this fashion has been found to resolve odd MoCA lockups.)


----------



## BrandonS (Jan 7, 2018)

The G1100 router showed up yesterday and the Minis started working as soon as it was installed with a solid MoCa LAN connection. No idea why the Arris wouldn't allow MoCa LAN connections but either way it is on its way back to Frontier (good riddance!).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Craig Barnes said:


> Yea.......................looks like a mess. The video is pretty straight forward:
> Cable in
> P.O.E. filter
> 2 way splitter
> ...


No need for a POE filter on FiOS. The TV is delivered over fiber. And the ONT splits everything for phone, TV, and internet. UNlike a regular cable system using coax which does need a POE filter, since the cable signal is shared with multiple dwellings. WHile the cable signal from a FiOS ONT, is only specific to that dwelling.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> No need for a POE filter on FiOS. The TV is delivered over fiber. And the ONT splits everything for phone, TV, and internet. UNlike a regular cable system using coax which does need a POE filter, since the cable signal is shared with multiple dwellings. WHile the cable signal from a FiOS ONT, is only specific to that dwelling.


What about the performance benefit of the "PoE" MoCA filter?


krkaufman said:


> The point-of-entry (*"PoE"*) MoCA filter doesn't just secure the MoCA network; this MoCA filter also more efficiently reflects the MoCA signals back onto your coax lines, providing a performance boost -- often enough to make a difference between a functioning network and not. Consider the example in the slide in the following post, knowing that the maximum loss between two MoCA nodes is 57 dB.
> 
> 
> krkaufman said:
> ...


----------



## Arvind Sharma (Jan 20, 2018)

I have TiVo Roamio - 4 Tuner. And FIOS - G1100, internet ONLY service.
Recently bought a TiVo mini for another room. 
If I need to use MoCA to connect my mini to TiVo Roamio, do I need a TiVo bridge or I can use FIOS as my MoCA adapter?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Arvind Sharma said:


> I have TiVo Roamio - 4 Tuner. And FIOS - G1100, internet ONLY service.
> Recently bought a TiVo mini for another room.
> If I need to use MoCA to connect my mini to TiVo Roamio, do I need a TiVo bridge or I can use FIOS as my MoCA adapter?


The G1100 should be able to establish your MoCA LAN, to which the Mini could connect as a client; in fact, it's likely already enabled and waiting for a MoCA client to connect.

Separately, is your Roamio networked via Ethernet to the G1100? (Both devices need a wired network connection for the best performance.)


----------



## Arvind Sharma (Jan 20, 2018)

Thank you for the reply and it worked.

Connected the G1100 to Roamio via Ethernet.

And connected the Mini to coax-MoCA. 

Currently working with the Tivo support to activate...looks like the software version on Roamio and mini should be same.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Arvind Sharma said:


> Currently working with the Tivo support to activate...looks like the software version on Roamio and mini should be same.


See this post: Expediting Mini Activation


----------



## joestan (Dec 25, 2007)

BrandonS said:


> Good evening! Did the OP ever get the Mini's to connect via MoCa with the Arris NVG468MQ? I am having trouble with this as well. My Mini's were all working perfectly with the Verizon G1100 router but it died and Frontier replaced it with the Arris router (Mini's haven't been able to establish a MoCa connection since then). Thanks for any input!


----------



## joestan (Dec 25, 2007)

I have my setup working with the NVG468 router and the meb1100. I do not have any minis but i do have 3 tivos connect by moca. The setup looks like this coax from ont to a 3 way splitter one leg to the near by tivo, one leg to the meb1100 (since my connection to the not is coax) one leg to the coax input on the NVG468. All tivos count as a moca client. All is working well.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

If you switched your MoCA 'Bridge' device (your Router), you most likely need to go back and re-setup the MoCA connection. Start by unplugging all the MoCA devices and then start with your TiVO Host, then work your way through the rest of the devices one-by-one.

-KP


----------

